

Failure cost me $9 - sagey
http://songsasaservice.wordpress.com/2012/12/31/failure-cost-me-9/

======
asimjalis
The question is why did you get one sale? Is it possible to scale that? Maybe
you need to market to the people who think like that first customer. Did you
change something after the first sale?

